# July Voting Poll, 2 0f 2



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Double checking both polls, 20 members voted in #1, 19 members voted in #2.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great photos this month. Please vote in both polls!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 2:53 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet? Both polls will close by 3pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Annef!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fabulous photo Anne, congratulations!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The winning photo was adorable. It has been added to the 2021 Photo Contest Winners thread.
Congrats again to Annef and thanks to everyone else who participated. All the pics were wonderful!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Annef 👏


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations Annef! That picture makes me smile every time I see it.❤


----------

